
Who's Afraid Of The Big, Bad Hacker? - treskot
http://readwrite.com/2013/02/05/whos-afraid-of-the-big-bad-hacker-enterprises-should-be
======
jonsherrard
I don't think much of this article.

Its only references are links out to other news articles, the rest is just
ropey opinion.

This is effectively an advert for his services and he's doing his best to
scare people, although he doesn't appear to know what he's talking about.

"Most hackers are simply greedy."

Says who? Is there a survey of Hackers in which they listed their motivations?
I would to have a look.

"HTML 5, the latest version of the HTML standard, allows users to personalize
their browsing experience, and lets businesses build browser-based
applications. But reducing the layers of technology between the browser and
internal systems removes obstacles for would-be hackers. As businesses make
greater use of popular social networking sites like Facebook and Twitter,
hackers can gain access to personal data that can be used for phishing or
other "social engineering" attacks. And there's also the potential for
corporate networks to be infected by malware from social networking sites."

Honestly, this paragraph is just a train wreck and sounds like something
written by a grade-schooler. It's a mish-mash of unrelated sentences that
might sound scary to an ill-informed employee, but contains zero substance.

Zero meaningful advice given at the end, to carry on the theme, just a link to
his company.

I didn't realise Readwrite would publish such a lazy effort.

"Here's some buzzwords, some hazy definitions, and a few general
misunderstandings - all in a 20 minutes rush job. Please give my company
advertising space and traffic."

------
readme
crackers __ __

